# gestochen scharfe Programmicons



## Wolfgang Lenhard (7. Jan 2008)

Hi,
ich programmiere v. a. für Endanwender, die Windows haben. Aus diesem Grund packe ich die fertigen Jars mit JSmooth oder lauchn4j in eine exe. Dabei bekommt das Programm natürlich auch ein Programmsymbol, das per .ico oder .png eingebunden wird.
Irgendwie schaffe ich es nicht, dass die Icons auf dem Bildschirm richtig scharf werden. Wenn man mal so etwas wie das icon von Firefox ansieht, das zudem eine Rundung hat, dann wirkt das trotz der Miniarisierung gestochen scharf und sieht top aus. Meine Icons sehen im Grafikprogramm (für mich) auch noch toll aus, aber sobald ich sie exportiere, wirken sie pixelig und unscharf. Man kann kaum noch Details erkennen. Da gibt es doch mit Sicherheit irgendeinen Trick. Kennt jemand diesen Trick oder vielleicht ein Tutorial, wie man eine Vektorgrafik in ein ansprechendes icon verwandeln kann? 

Vielen Dank,
 Wolfgang


----------



## Marco13 (7. Jan 2008)

Hm - schwer vorzustellen, wie das aussieht  ???:L Kannst du vielleicht Screenshots machen? Geht es um die "Großen" Icons auf dem Desktop? 
In der aktuellen c't ist übrigens ein Artikel, der sich genau mit dem Thema (Icons aus Vektorgrafiken erstellen) beschäftigt:
http://www.heise.de/ct/inhalt.shtml ("Praxis", "Icon-Design: Vista-Symbole aus Vektoren", S. 150)


----------



## Wolfgang Lenhard (7. Jan 2008)

Super! Danke für den Tipp. Die c't werde ich mir besorgen.

Ciao


----------



## Gast (9. Jan 2008)

Also bei den Icons musst du schauen, dass du sie immer in möglichst vielen Grössen speicherst (ein .ico kann beliebig viele bilder enthalten). also solltest du sicher 8x8, 16x16, 32x32, 48x48 und 64x64 pixel grosse bilder reintun. viele windowsprogramme haben die icons auch noch mit verschiedernen farbtiefen, 256 farben, true color, etc.

am besten nimmst du einen ICO editor (http://www.microangelo.us/ http://www.conware-pro.com/products/ia/ http://www.towofu.net/soft/e-aicon.php). icon sushi (letzer link) ist so viel ich weiss freeware, microangelo ist der klassiker unter icon bearbeitungs tools und hat eine gut shareware. am besten schaust du dir einmal ein paar icons von firefox und sonstigen windows anwendungen an.

(bei fragen: alles.besser@gmail.com lese antworten hier nicht.)


----------



## Gast (9. Jan 2008)

ah... hier ist der artikel, den ich suchte... http://msdn2.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa511280.aspx


----------



## Wolfgang Lenhard (9. Jan 2008)

Vielen Dank für die Tipps. Ich bin mittlerweile auch auf einen sehr guten IconEditor gestoßen: IcoFX. So richtig gute Icons zu designen ist wirklich eine Kunst für sich.

Ciao,
  Wolfgang


----------



## DP (10. Jan 2008)

hier gibt es klasse icon collections:

www.iconexperience.com


----------

